# Good airflow cases?



## Dizman7 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going to build an AthlonX2 system here soon and I've been trying to find a good airflow case, I'm not going to the extreme (or maybe norm for some of you) of water cooling just yet.

I plan on getting the Zalman CNPS9500 for the processor and I've already got a powersupply in mind.  I'd "prefer" something blue, aluminium, with window and at least two 120mm fans (1 front, 1 back) and under $100.  But I'm really looking for suggestions.  Was looking at an AeroCool AeroEngine2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196019) but I dunno.

So I guess to limit this a bit *I'm looking for great air flow*, most I'll pay is *$150 or under (under $100 would be better)*, don't need PSU (but if it comes with on that's ok), *a window*, and in *blue, black, or silver*.  Oh and the less fans the better while still maintain good air flow.  And easy installation is a plus.  I sound picky but feel free to just throw things out there and I'll look at them.

Thanks!

So any suggetions?


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 21, 2006)

Thermaltake Tsunami with window, great airflow


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Thermaltake Tsunami with window, great airflow



See I don't know how those could have good airflow (granted I've never seen one in person) cause from the pictures it looks like the door blocks off most (over half) of the vents for air that are on the front of the case.  Just my observation.

I've had some bad experinces with Thermaltake stuff not being up to quality (had 3 power supplies burn out after 6months).  Though I am satified with my Thermaltake Tower 112 now that the Artic Silver has settled it's better than I original thought.


----------



## Big_L (Jan 21, 2006)

You can always cut out blowholes etc.


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 22, 2006)

Big_L said:
			
		

> You can always cut out blowholes etc.



Well I'm not looking to mod a case beyond say add/replacing a fan


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 22, 2006)

It sucks through the wave opening and you can oppen the door and theres a vent thing and if you open that, well you have a direct fan to outside practically

EDIT:The backside of the window uuuugh BEHIIND THE MOTHERBOARD swings out like a door, doesn't slide off, found that out myself, i wsa like wtf, why cant i open this, then i opened it


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 22, 2006)

Atrix here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811209017
7 CASE FAN SLOTS, 7! I've got 15 in my case including the case fans. It's good.


----------



## G.T (Jan 23, 2006)

Antec Plusview 1000AMG, huge case, plenty of space, 5X 80mm fan slots which is more then enough (With decent fans) to push a huge amount of air through the case and it's a case that is really good for keeping your p00ter parts cool because of it's size and the fact everything is spaced out a fair bit.

I have a 3.2 Prescott CPU runs @ 32-40 degrees resting/working respectively.  Not bad for air cooled in a heated room.

See my sig links for shots of case.


----------



## Darksides (Feb 2, 2006)

G.T you going to have to change those running temp's mate there lower then that now


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey if your looking for a good mid tower case then I suggest you check out this article.  They compare many cases and their temps to each other.  Plus anandtech.com offers pretty good reviews on cases. (http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2525&p=24)


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah, I dont know about that aerocool, man. looks hokey. I'll tell you what I really quite like though, and you might as well.. Coolermaster Centurion 5. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119047   It's blue and black aluminum, like you like. Has a big 120mm fan in the back. But the front bezel is entirely a filtered mesh, so clean air comes right in the entire front! plus, I only use 1 drive in the drive bay, so I put a 140mm fan right there in the front suckin' in mass air. 

Get this... the 140mm fan in the front sucks air in, then it gets drawn right into my zalman cnps7700 (THE SAME ONE YOU WANT), and then blown right out the 120 mm in the back. It's great airflow, man. If you dont like the color, they got lots of them. they look great. I highly recommend them.


N


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 17, 2006)

Thermaltake Tsunami is a great case, a bit fiddly setting up but all in all a great package for the price as an ATX midi tower, I don’t understand why some here on this forum don’t like “Thermaltake” may be prejudice???


----------



## Rodster (Feb 24, 2006)

Dizman7 said:
			
		

> I'm going to build an AthlonX2 system here soon and I've been trying to find a good airflow case, I'm not going to the extreme (or maybe norm for some of you) of water cooling just yet.
> 
> I plan on getting the Zalman CNPS9500 for the processor and I've already got a powersupply in mind.  I'd "prefer" something blue, aluminium, with window and at least two 120mm fans (1 front, 1 back) and under $100.  But I'm really looking for suggestions.  Was looking at an AeroCool AeroEngine2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196019) but I dunno.
> 
> ...



Here's a case I recently purchased and it's awesome. It's also Water Cooled ready if you want to add it in the future. The case is striking and it keeps everything cool and it uses 120mm low rpm fans so it's extremely quite. The best part is it doesn't pickup a lot of dust.

It comes in Black or Silver with or without a glass window, I got the Black one with the  wiremesh side panel.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811233002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?Submit=ENE&N=2010090000+50001314&Brand=1314&Category=9


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with naseltzer.  I just bought a coolermaster centurion for $45 at newegg.  I couldn't be happier.  Great quality at a great price.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 24, 2006)

Thermaltake soprano if you dremel the intake


----------



## Velocity (Feb 24, 2006)

lanli, thermaltake, and coolermaster all have great airflow in their cases (just find cases with the normal hd racks, not the ones crooked towards the sidepannel...)


----------



## thedivinehairband (Feb 25, 2006)

Jeantec Phong for me. 
Pre-installed 12cm fans front and back with adjustable dials and a space for an 8cm fan on the sidepanel.  
Have never had any problems with this case and heat. CPU runs plenty cool with my ASUS Star  Ice cooler. 
Cheap too. Got mine for £30 at PCWorld (shudders). 

http://www.jeantech.com/phong.htm

Check it out. Fairly nice looking too for me. Bit plain but is to my liking so what the heck!! 

P.S. just see from the same website a Phong II.

http://www.jeantech.com/phong1.htm

       Looks good to me!!


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 25, 2006)

I just build myself a new system and with it I purchased the Antec Performance One 180 and I found it to be a really good case its got lots of innovative features and its not to bad on the pocket....I am using the Antec TP-II 550 550 Watt ATX12V v2.0 PSU (that is a great and so quite PS) the whole package works really great with my LANPARTY/nF4/SLI-DR and the AMD ATHLON 64X2 4400+ "Toledo Core" check it out here http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81800#


----------



## thedivinehairband (Feb 25, 2006)

SMJ-G said:
			
		

> I just build myself a new system and with it I purchased the Antec Performance One 180 and I found it to be a really good case its got lots of innovative features and its not to bad on the pocket....I am using the Antec TP-II 550 550 Watt ATX12V v2.0 PSU (that is a great and so quite PS) the whole package works really great with my LANPARTY/nF4/SLI-DR and the AMD ATHLON 64X2 4400+ "Toledo Core" check it out here http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81800#



I love the look and design of that case. Separate chambers for everything. Geared towards silence and performance. That is so gonna be my next case.


----------



## Kurtis (Mar 5, 2006)

One day we will all own cases like these.
 
http://www.frozencpu.com/cas-118.html cant  cpu temps in the -'s !!!

wish I could get that antec one in a black though =/


----------



## drade (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure if anyone added this case, its amazing, Yea if you have 120 mm good airflow, buy very quiet they sell them i bet frozencpu has some good ones 
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119103


----------



## myPCrocks (Mar 7, 2006)

Velocity said:
			
		

> lanli, thermaltake, and coolermaster all have great airflow in their cases (just find cases with the normal hd racks, not the ones crooked towards the sidepannel...)



The one's facing the door are the only way to go. If you ever get one you will understand why.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2006)

myPCrocks said:
			
		

> The one's facing the door are the only way to go. If you ever get one you will understand why.



i have 2 lanli cases with crooked hd racks, they suck for airflow, believe me, that wasnt just something i was throwing out they make the hd temps a good 5-10c higher than everything else compared to a normal case (yes ive tested it)... as for antec they are great cases too, i have a few solution series cases that have pretty good airflow...


----------



## drade (Mar 9, 2006)

I found to seem aspires, follwing cooler master, follwing thermaltake, but to me it depends on what size mid full server ect...... But to me Im using a large case, great temps, but im gonna go to shuttle in maybe a year or less depends, but those aint that great for airflow!  But thermaltake is very good on that stuff, many 120 mm fan cases.


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 14, 2006)

I just got myself a coolermaster centurion 532.  Mesh front, 120 intake, space for 120 exhaust and an 80 on the side.  Got myself an akasa amber 120 for the exhaust and an arctic cooling freezer 64 pro for the cpu.

Running a 500mhz OC (2500) on my new opteron 146, full load (Prime95 for hrs) is 37C.
It has the sideways HDD racks and my HDD is running at 20C, plenty cool enough IMO.
I also have an arctic colling silencer on my X800 so that helps as it exhausts too.

The only problem I have now is that when I sit at my desk my feet get cold from all the airflow!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2006)

akasa eclipse 62 or antec p180,custom pc did a thing with a thermal cam and these two had the lowest temps internally overall.i'm sorry englishlion but imo sideways hdd bays are the worst for hdd cooling as they block the front fan with the drives.my tt case had them but my drives were cooking,so i've now got them in rubber mounts in the top two 5.25" bays with a 120mm akasa amber in front of them.


----------



## Fleabus (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi:
Good air-flow is important but make sure the intakes are filtered.
Try for a positive air-pressure level.
You don't want to create a dust bucket.
I'm happy with the Antec P180 and the way I've set it for flow.

Happy trailz,


----------



## Kurtis (Mar 26, 2006)

I just installed my system into a coolermaster centurion and finally got rid of that old case everyone hates so much. The case came with a 120mm and a 80mm intake fan. I took the 80mm put it on the side panel and purchased another 120mm to replace it. I also purchased a thermal vent. The vent runs from the top of my stock heatsink directly to the 120mm exhaust fan. This setup has actually improved cooling. I was running 42c-55c to 33c-45c " idle to load" I didnt think a exhaust vent would of been so effective against the stock cooler im very pleased with my results and as for the case the front mesh is filtered plunty of air flow sturdy and its got a great look.


----------



## MDK22 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have this Aspire Case It has pretty good airflow with a 120mm slot in the back if u want to buy a 120mm.

For $46 it aint that bad. If your still lookin the post is kinda old though.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 6, 2006)

Soprano works great for me. 120mm fans on front and rear, and I have two 90mm fans inside of those, directing air to specific components.  Plenty of room for improvement too.


----------



## Nobleatreides (Apr 6, 2006)

I like my Antec Sonata II. I added a 2nd 120mm in front of the harddrives to suck the air in more from the front, and it blows it out the rear. Included is a special duct that you can mount an additional 92mm fan for the CPU, as well as a 80mm that blows onto the videocard. I haven't tried it out yet, I am running it without the duct, and everything is nice and quiet.


----------



## dencan (Apr 6, 2006)

nice choice.


----------

